# Chile Lime chicken wings, How long to soak?



## Elf (Sep 2, 2007)

I am trying Emil's Chile lime chicken wings, you soak 4 lbs of wings in 1 1/2 cups of lime juice, and 1 cup of butter milk, 2 Tbs of garlic, 1 tsp of pepper flakes, 1 Tbs kosher salt; on the show he said soak 6 hrs, then said over night would be better.  That got me to thinking while I mixed up a batch, wouldn't that much lime cook the wings if you soaked them for say 18 hrs?


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 2, 2007)

I take it you are referring to Emeril's recipe.  He says to soak for 12 hours, not 6.  Since they are not soaking in pure lime juice they should be ok.  Buttermilk is also an acid and will make them VERY tender and juicy.  

They certainly wouldn't "cook" as in a ceviche/seviche.  Just so no one will get the wrong impression here chicken needs heat to cook (I'm sure you already know that Elf - I just don't want someone to misread this )

I'd say they will be just fine.  The texture should be fine since it isn't pure lime juice - I'd say that would definitely alter the texture.  I made some chicken thighs one time soaked in pure lemon juice - that'll put a pucker on your face and I won't do it again!


----------



## KellySeven (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh, that sounds good.  Can I leave the salt out?


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 3, 2007)

I have not tried Emeril's recipe, but I did try Ina Gartens  Tequila Lime Chicken and it started looking "cooked" after just a few hours. Fortunately, I only had that much time before I needed to grill it. 

The flavor and texture were great and it was  nice and moist.


----------



## Elf (Sep 3, 2007)

I baked the wings this morning; they had soaked for a least 18 hrs. Surprisingly they didn't feel that much different then when you soak chicken in buttermilk for an hour.  I uses 2 cups of flour and 2 tsp of red pepper, 1 tsp of cumin, and a healthy shake of garlic powder, floured them and placed the on a broiler pan rake. I put them in a preheated 425 oven for 15 min. then turned them and cooked them another 20 min.  They were very tender, yes you  tasted the lime and they were mild to medium in heat.  If someone is looking for a tame wing recipe you might want to try this one; of course you can heat this one up by increasing the pepper amounts.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 3, 2007)

You are right about the timing....Between the lime and the buttermilk, you could practically eat those wings right out of the bag!  I'd keep it at no more than 10 hours.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 3, 2007)

Elf said:


> I baked the wings this morning; they had soaked for a least 18 hrs. Surprisingly they didn't feel that much different then when you soak chicken in buttermilk for an hour.  I uses 2 cups of flour and 2 tsp of red pepper, 1 tsp of cumin, and a healthy shake of garlic powder, floured them and placed the on a broiler pan rake. I put them in a preheated 425 oven for 15 min. then turned them and cooked them another 20 min.  They were very tender, yes you  tasted the lime and they were mild to medium in heat.  If someone is looking for a tame wing recipe you might want to try this one; of course you can heat this one up by increasing the pepper amounts.



Thanks for reporting the outcome!  I bake mine too but have never floured them first.  I might try that next time.  Do they have more of a "fried" feel to them?


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 3, 2007)

Sounds good, I might give it a go.


----------



## Elf (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes they tasted " fried" but the flour coating got real gummy in the ice box.  Best eaten the same day.  I thought about putting them in the toaster oven, but never got around to it.


----------

